# Questions about what people use for snow removal



## Emmett518 (May 10, 2021)

I just took ownership of a tractor, and hope to use it to plow two driveways. I'd like to ask some questions. This is not a riding mower that can sport a front slowblower. It's a tractor with a FEL.

1. What do you use to plow with your compact and utility tractor? Front loader? Back blade? Plow? Etc? I get the impression that the standard loader bucket is a bad choice, as it digs up the pavement, packs with snow, and is very inefficient. Agree?

2. In the commercial market, the following things are important. Getting down to bare pavement, no breakdowns, and no damage if someone hits a curb or manhole cover. What is most important to you?

3. Do you use tire chains?

Trying to figure out what I need to get to do this job right.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I use a rear mounted snow blower and the FEL for clean up.


----------



## Emmett518 (May 10, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. I use a rear mounted snow blower and the FEL for clean up.


Is that really hard to do everything in reverse?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I get by. My seat swivels a little so it's not that difficult to look back. The blower being on the back is closer to the rear wheels, thereymfore pivots in a tighter curve when turning. The only thing I don't like is the flying snow seems to find it's way back into my face, no matter which way the wind is blowing!! 
Another thing is, I'm not out blowing snow everyday, just my own place when I think it needs a clearing.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Frontier loader mounted blade:


----------

